
What is the Longest Disambiguation Page on Wikipedia? - lil_tee
http://toddwschneider.com/posts/what-is-the-longest-disambiguation-page-on-wikipedia/
======
peterjmag
I'm not sure "List of greatest hits albums" counts as a disambiguation page.
If you're going to include lists, there are plenty that have more than 415
links:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_law_clerks_of_the_Supre...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_law_clerks_of_the_Supreme_Court_of_the_United_States)

~~~
mtdewcmu
If there was an entry for "List of lists of lists that don't contain
themselves," would that page contain itself?

~~~
Istof
I think you answered your own question.

------
peteretep
TIL: Iranian founders of towns and villages play it safe with their choice of
names.

~~~
smnrchrds
A little bit of explanation: <name>abad could be loosely translated as "a
place founded by <name>". Abad is a popular suffix which makes place names
from people's names. Ali, Mohammad, Hasan and Hoseyn are the most popular male
first names in Iran. To put it in perspective, out of a population of ~76
million people (so ~38 million men), there are ~2.3 million people named Ali.
It is not a new phenomenon, people have been playing it safe with their
children's names for centuries. As a result, a lot of founders of towns and
villages were named Ali or Mohammad. Having so many Aliabads and Mohammadabads
is only a natural result.

~~~
Raphael
An English equivalent might be Jamestown.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamestown](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamestown)

------
aaronsnoswell
First paragraph, this made me laugh - "what if you just want to know the real
deal about the English explorer John Smith’s encounter with Pocahontas?" \-
then you shouldn't be looking on Wikipedia!

------
seszett
What's the deal with the link in the second paragraph that leads to the same
article, on another website with a different design? And a few more links too.

I don't understand the point.

~~~
ajanuary
It's a rap genius annotation. If you click it with javascript enabled, an
annotation will pop up on the right hand side. Looks like on the main site
it's designed to degrade gracefully so it just navigates back to the article
itself, but on the hosted site the urls aren't re-written correctly.

------
Gravityloss
If you've having a child and have a common surname, might be interesting to
use these to find an answer the question "who is your child named after?"

------
netrus
I feel the need to send an interview request to john.smith@gmail.com

------
good-citizen
best part of that google spreadsheet was the chat. You meet the coolest people
there.

------
nextstep
There are 299 places in Iran named "Mohammadabad".

